

Microsoft Support for Secure Shell (SSH) - mattboroi
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/06/03/looking-forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh.aspx

======
dataminded
I'm really excited for this. I'm hopeful that this will include extending the
core Linux utilities to windows also.

